

Ask HN: A site to find devs, designers to work on projects? - karangoeluw

I&#x27;m wondering if there&#x27;s an active site where I can find other devs and designers to work with on projects that we mutually have an interest in. Any ideas?
======
tomFromIEEE
I sometimes have success on HN. Disasters on sites like Freelancers.com. I run
a r&d team and am always on the prowl for good designers and developers
wanting to solve hard problems. I'd encourage anyone who fits that criteria to
email innovation@ieee.org with info on what types of projects you like to work
on and how much time you have to dedicate to them :-)

------
ricardobeat
There are a lot of 'founder matchmaking' websites out there, but I haven't
heard any good stories. Otherwise try the monthly Freelance thread here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7507753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7507753)
or Toptal, Elance, etc.

------
notduncansmith
You might be interested it [http://builditwith.me](http://builditwith.me), a
platform for people with ideas to find designers/developers.

It appears to be mostly old listings (earliest idea is from Feb 2014) but
people will probably still be receptive to emails. YMMV.

------
vhf
I'm very interested as well. Currently looking for a designer to help me work
on the frontend of [http://resrc.io](http://resrc.io)

~~~
phantom_oracle
I didn't know this was a startup :-/ just thought of it as a public service...

However, I will continue contributing to it.

~~~
vhf
It is not a startup, it is public service. But still, it needs some design
work, don't you think?

